# Green Marble



## JohnGreco (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey folks, been a while since I posted but I wanted to share one I'll have with me down in DC. I found a great chunk of 'Antique Verde' green marble and sliced a few pieces off to make this. I love the quartz vein running through the body and will be very sad to see this one go. Thanks for looking, I hope you are all doing well


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice pen...


----------



## mark james (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi John.  Great to see you post!  You need to visit and inspire us more often!

Beautiful pen!  I love the subdued colors, very excellent.  Hope all is well with you!

Be well, Mark


----------



## lorbay (Aug 1, 2015)

Boy that really goes well with that kit. Nice job.

Lin.


----------



## gebx (Aug 2, 2015)

John,  Is that a natural marble?  What kind of tools are you using to turn marble?  I have access to marble remnants but marble is so hard.  Would love to be able to turn marble pens with some of the pieces I have available. Any advice?


----------



## magpens (Aug 2, 2015)

Love that pen !!!!! .. I too would like to know what tools you used, please.


----------



## J Michael (Aug 2, 2015)

Add me to the "how the heck did you do that" group. I've got a very special piece of marble I would love to do something with other than keep moving it around the shop and looking at it from time to time.


----------



## JohnGreco (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks folks  Yes this was actual marble, not marble-looking resin. Some of my stone technique is outlined in the IAP collection Mark has put together, but the best suggestion I have is try try try. What works for me may not work best for you; it took me months of practice (and breaking stone) to figure it out.


----------



## vtgaryw (Aug 4, 2015)

Gorgeous!  What is that kit it's on?  I like the threads - very different from most kits of that type.

-gary


----------



## vtgaryw (Aug 4, 2015)

Gorgeous!  What is that kit it's on?  I like the threads - very different from most kits of that type.

-gary


----------



## JohnGreco (Aug 4, 2015)

vtgaryw said:


> Gorgeous!  What is that kit it's on?  I like the threads - very different from most kits of that type.
> 
> -gary



Thanks, Gary. It's the Jr. George II from Signature Pen Supply.


----------



## magpens (Aug 5, 2015)

John, would you be able to state the exact URL for the highlight, please.  I searched the library for "stone" without getting any info on your stone technique. Thanks.



JohnGreco said:


> Thanks folks  Yes this was actual marble, not marble-looking resin. Some of my stone technique is outlined in the IAP collection Mark has put together, but the best suggestion I have is try try try. What works for me may not work best for you; it took me months of practice (and breaking stone) to figure it out.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 5, 2015)

Beautiful pen and a great job on the finish.

Being a 'stone worker'.......I can tell just how much work you put into this.


----------



## JohnGreco (Aug 7, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Beautiful pen and a great job on the finish.
> 
> Being a 'stone worker'.......I can tell just how much work you put into this.



Thank you


----------



## jeff (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## JohnGreco (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow, thanks Jeff!


----------



## magpens (Aug 17, 2015)

Congratulations on your Front Page appearance, John !!!  Well deserved recognition for your workmanship and art !!


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 17, 2015)

magpens said:


> John, would you be able to state the exact URL for the highlight, please.  I searched the library for "stone" without getting any info on your stone technique. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IAP Collection Pen#1 description:

Blanks were drilled with HSS, Cobalt Bits and Masonry Bits (purchased from England). HSS bits were sharpened every 3/8”. Turning was done with Carbide Tools, using 1 (4 sided) bit per blank = 2 bits per pen. Rough turning was begun at 150 RPM, Final turning between 600-800 RPM





There's nothing about turning stone in the IAP library.  Just a few images of them (alabaster and soapstone) in the Alternative Materials documents.  Perhaps we can address that issue together, as I start down the long and winding road to creating a masterpiece like yours?


----------



## TurtleTom (Aug 17, 2015)

I've carved some marble, and I know the location it came from is most important as the crystals making up the marble vary in cut ability.  First rule is pick it up and tap with a hammer, if it doesn't ring but thuds, throw it away.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 17, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> I've carved some marble, and I know the location it came from is most important as the crystals making up the marble vary in cut ability.  First rule is pick it up and tap with a hammer, if it doesn't ring but thuds, throw it away.



I'm aware that sound waves (vibrations) travel at varying speeds through rocks and other materials, as was kind of shown in the movie "The Core".  So, what you're doing when you tap the chunk of rock with the hammer is to see if there is anything that breaks the continuity of the rock crystals, like internal fractures or inclusions of other materials that absorb sound from the interface between the differing materials or air space.  This is an excellent tip to remember.  I'm assuming that this also applies to soapstone, alabaster, and granite?


----------

